# Memorizing Moons



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone had every tried to memorize the names of all of the moons in are solar system. I am going to attempt this, and have learned a lot about the Solar System already. One of my ideas is to name certain algorithms with the name of the Satelites as to make it easier. Any ideas or tips or anything?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 7, 2009)

Tip: Don't memorize! Learn algorithms! If you want to "memorize" then learn ZBLL.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Tip: Don't memorize! Learn algorithms! If you want to "memorize" then learn ZBLL.



Haha but I want to know the names anyway, so I might as well do it with algorithms I guess.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 7, 2009)

Algorithms? How do you intend on doing that? How many moons are there anyway...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Algorithms? How do you intend on doing that? How many moons are there anyway...



167 planetary moons, 6 dwarf planetary moons for a total of 173.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Algorithms? How do you intend on doing that? How many moons are there anyway...
> ...



Correct? Anyway, memorize the periodic table and pi first, they're way more useful. And will you count Charon as a moon, seeing as pluto is now not a planet (except for in New Mexico)?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 7, 2009)

All pi is good for is the nth number thingamajig. Will you ever need that in real life?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



Thank you for the correction. I already have memorized most of the periodic table, and the first 50 decimal places of pi. And Charon, Nix, and Hydra (the moons of Pluto) are 3 of the 6 dwarf planetary moons that I mentioned.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had every tried to memorize the names of all of the moons in *are* solar system.



I'll assume you mean our? And did you make this topic because of the LCROSS topic ?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering if anyone had every tried to memorize the names of all of the moons in *are* solar system.
> ...



Yes I did, sorry I'm having an off day as of I'm sick so my grammer isn't quite up to par. What do you mean by the LCROSS topic?


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

This topic:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16001

You know, the other one about the moon.

EDIT: Oh, and don't worry about having perfect grammar 100% of the time; we all make mistakes, it's cool man


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

Once you've been a planet FOREVER(!!!) and have been taught as such from early childhood and through many generations, this: once you're a planet like Pluto, you won't just be demoted!
Once a planet, always a planet.

Saying the planets and stopping at Neptune just won't cut it.
Saying there are 8 planets won't cut it, NINE.

It may officially not be a planet (except under special events in NM), most people (actually idk ) will still refer to it and believe in it as a PLANET. A PLANET!


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Once you've been a planet FOREVER(!!!) and have been taught as such from early childhood and through many generations, this: once you're a planet like Pluto, you won't just be demoted!
> Once a planet, always a planet.
> 
> Saying the planets and stopping at Neptune just won't cut it.
> ...



YES YES YES

anyway, do you happen to be the WEB over at smogon (sorry for slight topic hijack-ation)


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't see a point in memorizing moons 
imo memorizing world capitals would be better


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> This topic:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16001
> 
> You know, the other one about the moon.
> ...



Haha that is interesting. Yea, I just wanted to thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha that is interesting. Yea, I just wanted to thank you for correcting me.



Wait, you made this topic without seeing that one? Creepy...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I don't see a point in memorizing moons
> imo memorizing world capitals would be better



Haha funny story about that. While on a school bus for 7 hours, my friend said "I know all of the capitals of the world, ask me a country!". After about 50 or so, we believed that she knew them all so I said "I'm going to memorize the names of all of the moons in our Solar System". This is a true story that happened about 3 days ago. No joke.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 7, 2009)

I would rather memorize 1LLL algs......


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I would rather memorize 1LLL algs......



Yea, but a non-cuber wouldn't really be able to tell the difference between a 2LLL solve and a 1LLL solve, especially if it was done fast. Being able to remember and recite the names of all of the moons would be (I think) incredible.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Once you've been a planet FOREVER(!!!) and have been taught as such from early childhood and through many generations, this: once you're a planet like Pluto, you won't just be demoted!
> ...



Thank You for the triple YES!!!es <-- grammer.

No, that's no me, I don't even know what smogon is XD.
Obviously WEB would be a common name on the worldwideWEB, but I'm special: WEB is my initials.  Therefore, IamWEB. <---good grammar, lol.



Zeroknight said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Haha that is interesting. Yea, I just wanted to thank you for correcting me.
> ...



Yes, that's odd.



miniGOINGS said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a point in memorizing moons
> ...



Ok, too many coincidences for one thread. rly


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


Wow, that is strange.



IamWEB said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Haha yea, it's weird, but the friend was a girl so that might have something to do with it...


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

haha, next you're going to tell me that you live at 747...



haha jk


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> haha, next you're going to tell me that you live at 747...
> 
> 
> 
> haha jk



What?


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > haha, next you're going to tell me that you live at 747...
> ...



I was trying to say that maybe you guys lived near me, cause of all of the coincidences.. you know...maybe another would happen? Get it? No? Cmon, it wasn't THAT bad (and no, I don't live on 747 anywhere)


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather memorize 1LLL algs......
> ...



What about 1LF2L? thats something new lol


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I don't see a point in memorizing moons
> imo memorizing world capitals would be better



I completly agree.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Zeroknight said:
> ...



I know what you meant, I just don't know what 747 is, besides a plane.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 7, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a point in memorizing moons
> ...



Its not as hard as you think....


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


I know world capitals too


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Zeroknight said:
> ...



Does her name happen to start with an S? 

I got this idea BEFORE looking at your location, I swear. Me = great at guessing, lol.

EDIT: While making this post, the one above me sufficed... and the one above that, too, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

I feel mixed emotions when I can legitimately say, without any doubt, that memorizing the known moons in the solar system would be easier for me than memorizing the capital of every state in my own country.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, so I made a table on word, and I've already started, I just want to know, which order should I memorize them. Like I'm doing them for each planet, but should I do Jupiter's in alphabetical, rank of size, rank of weight, distance from the planet, etc.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

I suppose that weight isn't really relevant, but which ever of those other qualifications is best for you should work.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I suppose that weight isn't really relevant, but which ever of those other qualifications is best for you should work.



Ok, I think I'll do alphabetical, as it would be easy to remember if I missed any. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe you could make a song.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Maybe you could make a song.



Haha, no thanks XD. Um, right now all I'm worrying about is how to spell it, pronounce it, and which [dwarf] planet it orbits. Anything else?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

Date of discovery?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Date of discovery?



Yea, but that seems a little irrelivent (irrelivant?) and would be very confusing, not to mention multiple on the same day. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

That's about all I've got right now. (and it's irrelevant BTW)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> That's about all I've got right now. (and it's irrelevant BTW)



Ok, I'm checking Wikipedia right now. And thanks for the conversation and help.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 8, 2009)

@whoever mentioned memorizing pi;
I have memorized a few hundred (i think my peak was 374, now I could probly do 160-200) and honestly it isn't very useful and is only mediocre practice for other memorization type tasks. Plus you can measure the circumference of the known universe within an electron with under 50 digits.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

I mentioned pi. At my peak I had 208, but now I only remember 3.14159265358979323864 (or is it 846?).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

So, Wikipedia states that each moon has a "Label" and an "Order".

For instance, Neptune's moon Triton is Ordered "7" but labeled as "Neptune I". The label is based on the date of discovery, so Triton is the 7th moon of Neptune but was discovered first (I is the roman numeral 1).



JTW2007 said:


> I mentioned pi. At my peak I had 208, but now I only remember 3.14159265358979323864 (or is it 846?).



3.14159265358979323*846*264338327950211419716939937510


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

I knew it!


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 8, 2009)

...58209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679841280865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502 thats 160 and all i can get right now


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok so update: I am going to memorize EVERYTHING that is on this table. The blank space is where Jupiter and Saturn is going to be (not done yet).


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> ...58209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679841280865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502 thats 160 and all i can get right now


Thats exactly what I know aswell.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 11, 2009)

So Wikipedia states that "Jupiter has 63 confirmed moons, giving it the largest retinue of moons with "reasonably secure" orbits of any planet in the Solar System." So I assumed that Jupiter has the most moons. Saturn only has 61, but 6 is divided into 6a and 6b, 14 is divided into 14, 14a and 14b, and 17 is divided into 17, 17a and 17b. If each was counted as seperate moon, Saturn would have 66 which is 3 more than Jupiter. In conclusion, Saturn has more orbiting bodies than Jupiter (that we know of) but Jupiter has more satelite orbits.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, so my previous statement is false, I wasn't looking properly. The moons of Saturn are labeled "1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6a, 6b, 8" because the 6b is treated as 7.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

Update, I just realized how intense this is, almost finished table:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

Finished!


----------

